# hydrolock!!



## matthewjeffrey (Aug 29, 2009)

has anyone had their engine hydrolock since having a CAI? i was going to put one on, but with the rainy season coming, im a little worried about it.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: hydrolock!! (matthewjeffrey)*

Never had hydrolock. I had a CAI on my last car so I've been using them for about 5 years now and it's never happened to me. Big puddles, little puddles, rain, snow, I've had zero problems.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: hydrolock!! (matthewjeffrey)*

I've never heard a single account on any MkV forum about anyone having a hydrolock issue with a CAI. Like it has been said many times before, unless you're fully submerging your CAI in a bucket of water, you don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

The day I got my Carbonio installed, it was POURING rain outside.








Never had a single issue with it.


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: hydrolock!! (edb4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edb4* »_I've never heard a single account on any MkV forum about anyone having a hydrolock issue with a CAI. Like it has been said many times before, unless you're fully submerging your CAI in a bucket of water, you don't have anything to worry about.


I only remember reading about one 2.5 that hydrolocked. A guy in Houston(?) that sucked up some water with a CAI in a Texas flash flood downpour. My Carbonio has been problem free through rain and snow, puddles etc.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: hydrolock!! (JettaMk5)*

I guess as long as you don't drive through a flood, you'll be ok. This probably applies to any large body of water.


----------



## bmxbum76 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: hydrolock!! (matthewjeffrey)*

you wont hydrolock unless you are submerged in water and thats whith a cai. with a short ram you better not hydrolock or you are driving your car into the bay


----------



## matthewjeffrey (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks. these have all been helpful


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (matthewjeffrey)*

Unless you're under this much water I think you're gonna be ok. With everyday driving you'll be fine.


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: hydrolock!! (matthewjeffrey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewjeffrey* »_has anyone had their engine hydrolock since having a CAI? i was going to put one on, but with the rainy season coming, im a little worried about it.

No problem here... They make anti water screens if your paranoid about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: hydrolock!! (Xyphyr)*

I had the Carbonio on for about two years and now the BSH and I've never had any issues. It takes A LOT of water to lock a motor. Don't worry about it. 
And I'd go with the BSH intake. It was so so so easy to install, looks a million times cleaner, and no CEl. My Carbonio actually split in half on me. Because of all those stupid and ugly clamps that are on it.
Crappy cell pic but you get the idea.










_Modified by vw93to85 at 8:44 AM 9-19-2009_


----------



## Stl2.0 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: hydrolock!! (vw93to85)*

My MKIV had a Carbonio on it, and I hydrolocked because my car was submerged in a flood in my college's parking lot







It was crazy, mine looked A LOT like the red one in that photo.
Funny thing was, got it out, let it dry, took it to the dealer and got it cleaned (thanks to insurance) and I drove it with the CAI for another 3 years until I sold it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

if you ever do suck up water, all you have to do is take the plugs out and crank the car over and over to spit all the water out.
Just don't drive into deep puddles.


----------



## zakattak (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: (Outie5000)*

i'm in the rain all the time in portland, i have a cai, and the car is slammed. never had a problem in the almost three years with the intake.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (zakattak)*

had mine for almost 3 years on my bunny, and here is phx drainage is a problem during the monsoon season, driving on the freeway, pouring rain size of marbles, and sucking in the rain being kicked up by the car in front of me, and after driving for almost an hour, i ttok it apart, and almost everything was dry, not a drop of water on the inside fo the intake tube, and only the filter was a little wet....


----------



## matthewjeffrey (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: hydrolock!! (vw93to85)*

nice, ill check that bsh out. it looks clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: hydrolock!! (matthewjeffrey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewjeffrey* »_has anyone had their engine hydrolock since having a CAI? i was going to put one on, but with the rainy season coming, im a little worried about it.

I did. It was a really really stupid mistake. I have the VF intake and there was a small river blocking my way and I was already late for work. More than a few cars when through it so I decided to try to roll through it too. I am lowered on H&R coils. The water wasn't even up to my door sills so maybe 3"-4" deep but it was enough to get to the cone filter and lock the motor.
I got the car towed out of there and when we pulled the plugs it did squirt a bit of water out so I did put in new plugs and did an oil change. Its been running fine since then.
Here is a pic to give an idea of how low I am.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

It can happen. Not likely, but it can happen. If you dip into a hole only a few inches deep on a street with a couple inches of water on it, bam hydrolock. As these forums get older and older more cases will come about. It is the risk you take to make more noise.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Be smart and you'll never have a problem with a Cold Air Intake.


----------



## dazekiel (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Probably best to be somewhat prudent with even a stock intake. My neighbor hydrolocked his stock Hyundai yesterday. What was once a purring new car now sounds like a 1 cylinder diesel.


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*









Custom short ram, no issues.


----------

